# Voltaje referencia de presicion en Pic 16f877a Termostato



## psypersky (Feb 19, 2009)

Que tal, estoy diseñando un termostato con un *Pic 16f877a* el cual tiene un sensor de temperatura *LM35*,
Ya e terminado el diseño y la programacion, en proteus funciona muy bien., pero tengo un problema.


No se que integrado usar para el *voltaje de referencia*, ya que al voltaje del LM35 que es 10mV/ ºC lo paso por un seguidor de Voltaje(LM358), y luego eso lo paso por un no iversor(LM358) que lo multiplica por 2.

Lo que al final me da 20mV/ºC, y ya que no quiero medir temperaturas muy altas uso un voltaje de referencia de 2.5V

E visto que mencionan el Lm336 2.5, El cual genera un voltaje de referencia de 2.5V . Pero tiene una tolerancia de 1%, el uno porciento de 2.5 es 25mV lo que es mas de un grado de temperatura para mis mediciones!, me pregunto si alguien sabe de algun integrado para voltaje de referencia mas exacto?

Y otra duda es que usare como alimentacion un 7805  y un 7812, las pequeñas variaciones de voltaje causadas por la tolerancia de estos componenes afectaran a mi voltaje de referencia¿?..



Les anexo la foto de mi circuito en proteus, Y de antemano *Gracias* por su ayuda.







[/img]


----------



## pepechip (Feb 19, 2009)

Normalmente se coloca un divisor de tension con una resistencia variable, para poder ajustar el equipo.


----------



## psypersky (Feb 19, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Normalmente se coloca un divisor de tension con una resistencia variable, para poder ajustar el equipo.



Lo que pasa es que es un circuito para produccion en serie, por lo que estoy buscando una referencia de voltaje que no tenga que estar ajustando en cada circuito, y el voltaje en el divisor de tension sigue dependiendo en este caso de el 7805 no?, las pequeñas variaciones o ruidos le seguirian afectando?

No conoce alguien algun circuito que pueda generar un voltaje de referencia de 2.5 V sin depender de el voltaje de alimentacion?, ya que este no es exacto devido a la variaciones en la CA y en la tolerancia del 7805


----------



## psypersky (Feb 21, 2009)

Me respondo a mi mismo, para que si alguien tiene la misma duda sepa que hacer..

Lo que hice para una buena lectura de un LM35, fue multiplicar el voltaje por dies con un aplificador operacional,
lo que me da 100mV/ºC y use un LM336-5Z que es una referencia de voltaje de 5V, asi las pequeñas variaciones en las lecturas y en la tolerancia de el LM336 no afectaran tanto, lo que si esque solo puedo leer hasta 50ºC, que en mi caso esta perfecto ya que no ocupo mas.. 

Ojala le sirva a alguien ,, suerte


----------

